# Kayak Demo Day!



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yesterday Eastern Mountain Sports held a kayak demo in Annapolis. I was on it like white on rice! I got to test out quite a few different kayaks. They had at least 20 different kays to test paddle, a lot of them were SINKs so I really wasn't interested in those. 

I tested paddled: 

Tarpon 120
Wilderness Ride 135
OK Prowler Trident 13
OK Torque
OK Malibu Two XL
and some other tandem SINK

I took the tandems out for a test paddle not because I was remotely interested in them, but solely because I had my youngest stepson with me. I had to let him get some action in. He had a blast doing so. The Malibu Two was actually a nice ride IMO, but the molded footrests were uncomfortable to me. At 5' 9" in height...I felt as if my legs were too long. But the kayak tracked well and was fairly easy to paddle. 

Obviously my primarly objective in being there was to test out the Ocean Kayak Torque. Upon arrival, I thought it would be a line of some sort to test it out. There wasn't. I don't think most of the folk there actually knew what it was. I met John "Toast" Oast, owner of Susquehanna Fishing Magazine. He brought the Torque and OK PT 13 to the party. I tested the PT13 first. I liked it. It paddled with ease and tracked well. It was comfortable as well. I can't tell you if it was "fast" or not, as my experience in paddling SOTs is non-existant until yesterday. After talking with "Toast", I was ready to take the Torque for a test run. 

*The Launch*

All of the kayaks were launched from shore, including the Torque. Water came up about mid calf (approx 14-15" depth) where we launched. This was important information that I wanted to know. How much depth do I need to launch this kayak? Reading/researching on the internet has given me a wide range of answers, most of which seem to be from people who haven't actually do it themselves. I was glad to be able to experimentally answer this question for myself. 14" was sufficient. The procedure to launch in the Torque was not much different that the others. I am sure this is a matter of location though. I am fully aware that the other SOTs can more readily launch from much more shallow water. If I get the torque, I will have to get wet below mid calf. I'm ok with that...I'm in a kayak, I don't expect to stay dry. 

*The Ride*

I started my test ride by paddling backwards for a few strokes to get in an open area. It was kinda congested at the launch zone so I wanted to get myself some space. I deployed the rudder and paddled away. Yes, I paddled. I deliberately test paddled the PT13 prior to testing the Torque. Since they are based on similar platforms, I wanted to have a clear ability to see what the Torque would feel like if I were to paddle it without the motor, but with the skeg plug installed. The PT13 paddled well, so I know the Torque would paddle well with the skeg plug installed. I was now paddling with the motor installed but not running. It paddled ok. The strokes took more effort, and the glide/coast was reduced due to the excess drag underneath. I was still able to move along sufficiently though. 

Now it was time to test motored operation. I secured the paddle to the side and cranked up the motor. The motor produces a humming sound...kinda like an aquarium pump (at least thats what it sounded like to me). Full forward and away I went. Uhm...it well....uhhh fun! This brought me to another personal key test point...maneuverability. I've read online about people saying how much room a 13' yak will need to turn...blah blah blah. Well it was timf for me to find out for myself. I approached a marker buoy and performed 
a 180 degree turn at full speed. With the big rudder on the Torque, it was quite responsive to my input. A few seconds later, I was travelling at full speed in the opposite direction. I was happy with that. I was able to go full speed in the opposite direction faster than I was able to do with the PT13 (and the other yaks I paddled as well). _*I'm sure more experienced kayakers can turn a standard kayak quicker than I can...but I was still impressed at how quick I was able to travel at full forward speed the other way*_

I made another 180 and came back to the marker buoy. This time I pegged the rudder to the right and did a couple of donuts around the bouy. Around and around I went. I shut the motor off mid circle, and coasted to a stop with full right rudder. From what I understand, the rudder on the Torque is oversized. This provided adequate turn control even as the kayak slowed to a stop. I flipped the motor control into reverse, then proceeded to do reverse donuts around the buoy. While operating in reverse, the feeling wasn't as "crisp" as in forward. With the rudder now "in front", going backwards has a different control feeling...it feels a tad bit less maneuverable in reverse. 

I moved on to another open area. With the motor at full forward, I began paddling...I wanted to see how fast I could go. With the motor full foward combined with me paddling, I was moving along at a pretty good clip. The motor alone gets you 5.5 mph, so factor in a paddle assist...I was moving right along. I shut the motor off and coasted to a stop. I wanted to test out stability. 

The water was calm, so the only stability I could really test was myself moving around the cockpit. It seemed ok. I was able to get out of the seat and reach the rod pod up front, and I was also able to turn around and reach everything at the stern. 

Not wanting to hog the kayak, I took it back to shore. Upon reaching the shore, I shut the motor off and coasted in. I listened and felt for the motor hitting ground, but it didnt happen. The bow made contact with the bottom first, leaving the stern safely afloat. Landing was just like the other kayaks...nothing special had to be done here for the Torque. 

I chit chatted with Toast for a bit while other people took the Torque for a spin. They saw the fun I was having  In the meantime I demo'd the T120, and the Wilderness 135. They were nice. They paddled well, tracked well, and had decent speed. They were definitely faster than paddling the Torque with motor turned off. Between the T120 and the Wilderness 135, one had a rudder and the other did not. I don't EVER want a kayak without a rudder! In straight line performance and comfort, the T120, Wildnerness 135, and the OK PT 13 seemed very similar to me. _(please note that I am NOT an experienced kayaker)_


After chatting, the torque was resting ashore. I took it out again  Toast would rather the boat be on the water showing off, rather than being ashore! I had more fun out there...it's definitely addictive. I had a personal mission on this second test run: Remove the motor while on the water. 

I got myself situated away from other kayaks. I was able to turn around, unplug the motor, remove the securing strap and remove the motor from its hole. It takes some flexibility, but I was able to fully remove the motor while on the water. So if I needed to access extremely shallow water, I can. I put the motor back in place, plugged it back in, and motored off. 

Prior to landing ashore, I once again turned back and removed the motor from its hole. I paddled the rest of the way in. With no motor, and no skeg plug, the Torque does not track well at all. It wanted to fishtail with every paddle stroke. I was able to bring it in to shore, but it took a much more concerted effort keep it straight. If and when I get one, I will plan on keeping the skeg plug with me, stowed away in the rod pod in the bow of the kayak. 

Everyone always says to be sure to "try before you buy". Well I am definitely glad I did. Not only am I happy to have demo'd the Torque, I was happy to be able to compare other kayaks as well. John "toast" Oast was a cool fella to meet as well. He actually invited me to come kayak fishing with him down in NC this summer for red fish. I think I might just have to take him up on that offer! :fishing:

Fun times. I can't wait to get my new toy...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh...I forgot to touch on storage. The Torque has the rod pod up front, as common with the other OK yaks as well. Also there's the storage area behind the seat where most people put their crates and stuff. As I've mentioned in a previous discussion, a possible issue that could arise is if you need to remove the motor for whatever reason, and you have a bunch of stuff stored behind you. It will be a PITA to do so. With the battery storage compartment right in the middle, that kinda takes away from a would-be convenient storage location. So if you want to carry a lot of gear with you, its either going up front in the pod, of behind you, atop the motor unit.


----------



## crawdad (Sep 23, 2009)

I wish someone had posted demo day I would have liked to have tried some different models.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

crawdad said:


> I wish someone had posted demo day I would have liked to have tried some different models.


Yeah I just happened to stumble upon a post over on the KFS forums the day before.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some pics from Saturday


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Looks like you and your son had some fun. Would be good to get him paddle ready to allow you to fish while he chauffers you around !!!

:fishing:


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Mytmouse will be able to buy you several Torques when he gets back )))

Nice work on the demo action Metro..

GB


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Man he only won $50 at my last convo with him! 

I hope to be ready to get on the water by FY11 (Fishing Year 2011). Even if I get the yak in sept, it will be a while before I'm fully ready to go.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice report MetroMan. Thank you. 

I only wish it had read: "Tomorrow Eastern Mountain Sports is holding a kayak demo in ..."


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Good report! I hope you got a vid like that youtube one showing you buzz around the water to show the wifey!!  And I will have you know that I am +$200 thank you! LOL. I ain't winning big, but also not losing big....thats the key! 

MYT


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Just noticed the deadman switch on the torque. Hadn't thought of it. It makes sense. If you were to get separated from your kayak, it'd just cruise off into the sunset (same as a powerboat).


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

deleted my post here


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

There is a big one at Wilkes Lake in Farmville Va. Sat. 12th.
John Oast will most likely be there and there will be fishing and kayak clinics on Fri. and fishing in Briery Creek Lake on Sun. www.paddleva.com


----------

